# How often does your tongue get burned?



## tea_leaf (Sep 14, 2013)

So I took a 2 week break, and just smoked a Nub Cameroon, and I could taste the earthy and rich soil flavors, it was really nice. If I took my time I could probably taste a hint of sweetness as everyone said they could taste.

But, right after smoking that Nub, I can feel my tongue tingle like it was burned from puffing in the smoke. The tip of my tongue feels burned now. I think before my cigars were tasting bland because my taste buds were worn out, as I mentioned in previous posts. 

Does anyone have their tongue feel like this every time they finish a cigar? At this rate, it seems that I have to smoke a cigar every 2 weeks just so that my tongue gets some rest and I can detect some of the flavors.


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

Depends on the smoke, but yeah, I have experienced this before, but usually when I smoke one down to my fingers.
I have smoked some cheaper cigars that burned hotter, and I have to take it real slow or else I get a burned tingly tongue feeling that can last hours.
I also notice I can appreciate a cigar more when I take 2 weeks in between.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

It only happens to me with particularly harsh cigars if I smoke too fast...
With pipes it happens a lot more often...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

I equate this to working......you get blisters the first time you work hard. This you feel like a vagina the first time you smoke full/multiple cgars.....sorry if that offends I'm a dumb construction worker and by no means does that excuse my harshness, just maybe puts it into terms.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

I haven't really burnt my tongue from cigars but back when I started smoking pipes, I burnt my tongue pretty bad. I really enjoy hot, spicy food quite a big. Just regular Texas Pete was burning like crazy when I got tongue bite the first time.

The cure for this is a mouthwash called Biotene. It's sold pretty much everywhere. It really helps replacing saliva if your mouth is dry and also helps with the stank mouth after a pipe or cigar.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

Almost never. I rarely nub it that much.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

rarely if ever, and I usually nub.


----------



## PapaHoot (Jul 16, 2014)

I get some tongue bite when I smoke a pipe a lot more often than with a cigar. Somehow I can smoke a cigar slower than I do a pipe. Now when I get down towards the end on the cigar, I start to get nothing but very hot gas instead of smoke so I stop before the bite kicks in.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

I can't recall having gotten tongue burn from cigars, even nubbing them to the point I couldn't hold them without my draw tool and nearly burning my lip.

I get it on pipes depending on the tobacco and how much I'm puffing, but once I feel that first tingle I really try to slow down or end up stopping all together as to not do too much damage.


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

Use to with pipes but never smoking cigars and I smoke 2 Churchill sized sticks every day. Yes, I'm retired.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

Never with cigars.

There is a phenomenon with pipe smoking called tongue burn. It's a chemical thing, and there is no mistake when you experience it because it feels like you licked a cheese grater plugged into a wall outlet and your palate is wrecked til the next day. In all my years of pipe smoking I only experienced one true case of tongue burn, but some people are susceptible.


----------

